# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihme   per  nje foto.

## McKINLEY

hej hapni nje dokument te ri ne Word dhe pastaj shkruani:
= rand (200,20) dhe pastaj direkt enter.......hihhihihiiiihi.....kete gje as vete Microsofti nuk e shpjegon dot....... that is Bill's company (hihiihiihii).....

----------


## berat96

Keto quhen "easter eggs" dhe nuk jane bugs. Vete programuesit bejne gjera te tilla, shumicen e kohes thjesht per gallate.
Ka plot e plot faqe ne internet me pershkrime te "easter eggs"
Kerko per to dhe do te shohesh me shume "gallate".

----------


## al_briton

mund ta perdoresh si prove se si do dale nje text brenda nje kornize.

me numrat brenda kllapave percakton permasat e textit

per me shume informacione shih clikonline at bbcworld.com

----------


## Calexico

shpesh shoh gjëra që "fotografohen" nga persona në internet, siç ishte rasti në një temë më poshte ku nje moderator kish vënë edhe fotografinë e një nga settings të windows.

si bëhet kjo? kur flas me dikë në msn bie rasti, më thotë diç me rëndësi që dua ta ruaj si "image" e jo si word document.

ku ta marr një program të tillë?

falemnderit edhe shnet.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Calexico ajo nuk eshte program lal ajo eshte nje buton i tastjeres tende edhe quhet print Screen dhe ndodhet pas butonave funksjonale F dhe e gjen me emrin print scrn dhe ka dy opsjone nese e shtyp kete buton vete kopjon gjithe ekranin e pastaj hap paint dhe bej paste ose mund ta perdoresh alt+print scrn dhe ben kopjimin e dritares aktive dhe perseri e ben paste kjo ishte e gjitha  :perqeshje: 
gjithe te mirat Ardi

----------


## Dr-DivX

Ka edhe programe qe e bejne kete pune sic eshte ( po te them nje freeware) " SCREENGRAB" por kjo qe te shpjegoj Ardi besoj qe te mbaron pune. plus qe nuk ngarkon edhe PC me programe koti.  :djall me brire:

----------


## benseven11

me cfare po lexoj ketu ty te duhet nje screen capture utility ku mund te kapesh dhe besh save 1 fotografie ne websajt,nje dokumenti nje paragrafi dnth cfare te duash edhe gjithe ekranin po deshe Une per vete perdor Screen Hunter 4.0 programi eshte falas dhe punon shume mire.Me kete mund te kopjosh imazhe nga website te ndryshme  pa problem dhe i ben save te dokuments folder.Disa imazhe mund ti aplikosh edhe per te ndryshuar pamjen e ikonave.Program tjeter eshte edhe snag it  eshte shareware nuk e di  sa kushton eshte me para thone qe eshte shum i mire si program

----------


## T68

Print Scrn per te marre nje foto te krejt ekranit dhe ALT+Print Scrn per te marre nje foto te dritares aktive. Hap Paint dhe beje paste aty... me e lehte sbehet

----------


## Calexico

falemnderit.

----------


## K19

Shpesh here shikoj ne internet foto te ketilla a dini se si behet?
flm

----------


## K19

***

----------


## benseven11

ajo ka mundesi te jete bere me programin Snagit(screen capture)
qe kap vetem pjese te  vecanta figura ne ekran.Per detaje dhe extra plugins shiko kete faqe
http://www.vnunet.com/Download/1124535

----------


## edspace

S'ke nevojë për program tjetër. 
1. Zhvendose një ikonë siç e kanë bërë dhe ata në shëmbullin që ke dhënë dhe në të njëjtën kohë që po e zhvendos shtyp butonin print scrn në tastierë pas F12. 
2. Hap windows paint (start>programs>accessories>paint) bëje paste (edit>paste) foton që kopjove me print scrn.
3. Zgjidh pjesën e ekranit që të duhet duke e rethuar me vijat e ndërprera. 
4. Shko tek edit>copy 
5. Shko tek file>new
6. Shtyp "no" në mesazhin për ta rruajtur foton
7. Shko tek file>paste dhe tani duhet të kesh në ekran vetëm atë pjesë që bëre copy në udhëzimin 3.
8. Mund të përdorësh veglat e tjera të paint për të vizatur shigjeta me ngjyra të ndryshme ose për të shkruajtur një koment. 
9. Shko tek file>save as 
10. Tek file type në fund të dritares zgjidh gif, jpeg, bmp, tiff etj sipas formatit që të duhet. (për internet zgjidh gif, jpeg ose bmp).
11. Shkruaj një emër për foton që krijove dhe shtyp butonin save.

----------


## K19

Sh. faleminderit edspace ishte nje gje sh. e thjesht(po ja qe une nuk e dija.
Megjithate ky programi qe me keshilloj benseven kishte nje funksion qe filmonte skranin,mendoj se eshte i shkelqyer per te kopiuar filmimet e mbrojtura ne internet(ato qe nuk ti lene ti shkarkosh)ose te kopiosh objektet e bera me swish etj...
Faleminderit te gjithve per ndihmen qe me dhate.

----------


## krokodili_73

Te nderuar eksperta, ky cam digitale e imja i ben fotografit dhe kur i transferoje ne komp jane me shume se 1MB. Tani forumi smi merr kto foto se jane me te medha nga ci lejon, a ka ndonje program qe i resize kto picturat qe ti marri forumi.
Ta
Krokodili

----------


## Shiu

Mund ta perdoresh programin Adobe Photoshop apo ndonje te ngjajshem. Aty e ke opcionin 'Image Resize' i cili mundeson ta caktosh madhesine e fotografise ne pixele. Pastaj, ruaje ne disk ne formatin JPG, format ky qe ben kompresimin e fotografise (me gjase vete aparati ta dergon ne kete format).

Ka gjasa qe me softuerin e aparatit te ka ardhur ndonje program per editim (Photoshop LE apo ndonje tjeter), keshtu qe hulumto pak Start Menu apo Program Files, e nese nuk eshte i instaluar, kerkoje ne CD-ne qe te ka ardhur me aparat dhe instaloje nese e gjen.

Nese fotografine do ta shfrytezosh per avatar, madhesia maksimale eshte 80x80 pixele, ndersa formati i incizimit GIF (mund ta dergosh edhe si JPG, do te konvertohet ne GIF).

----------


## benseven11

Eshte nje program imazhi 540 kb qe ben zmadhim/zvogelim fotografish
te ky link mund ta marresh 
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ertoySetup.exe

----------


## krokodili_73

Te dashur eksperta te forumit

Tani fillon llotaria amerikane dhe une kam veshtiresi ne berjen e fotografise per plotesimin e formularit. Requirements per picture are:
Rezolucion 320 piksel gjeresi dhe 240 piksel gjatesi. Maksimumi i fotos duhet te jete 62.500 bytes. 
tani une kam nje kam digitale sharp me 1.3 megapixel resolution dhe kur bej foto mi nxjerr me 192 KB (196,608 bytes).
A di ndonjeri nai program apo metode se si mund ti bejme keto foto.
Ta 
Kroksi

----------


## shoku_sar

mund te maresh trial version te fireworks ketu: 
dhe pastaj :fantazma: ireworks MX 2004New>>>>>kliko ----try---

----------


## edspace

Krokodil, mund të më kontaktosh me email dhe do të ndihmoj për të rregulluar fotografinë sipas përmasave të caktuara. 
Nuk i kam lexuar rregullat por besoj se ka detaje edhe për pjesën e fytyrës që duhet të nxjerrësh, përmasat e fytyrës në fotografi etj. 

Nqs i ke të qarta të gjitha këto mi dërgo me email dhe do mundohem të të ndihmoj. 

Në photoshop mund të përdorësh rrjetin (grid), guidat (guides), vizoren (measure tool), si dhe katrorin e zgjedhjes (selection tool) me përmasa fikse për të zbatuar të gjitha rregullat e caktuara në aplikimin. Hidhi një sy fotos që kam bashkëngjitur.

Më duket se përmasat që ke përmëndur më lart i ke gabim. Sipas formës së kokës mendoj se duhet të jetë 320 gjatësi me 240 gjerësi.

----------

